# lump under nipples



## Tman (Jan 6, 2015)

What's gud brothas,

A little well maybe big question!!!
I've been on 500mg sus. An 300mg of npp for 5 wks now also ran a bomb at beginning for 4 weeks.. I never had gyno problems before  but about five days ago I've notice there is a lump under my right nipple an also a smaller one under my left also but not as big as the right.. so five days ago I starting running  aromasin 12.5mg ed an also 20mg of nolva.  Ed!! My question is should I be running something else or what could I do to keep issue for progressing?   I have  adex coming an LETRO! !  What kind of protocol should I do an comments plz!!


----------



## Maijah (Jan 6, 2015)

So you waited until you got lumps then you started your AI??


----------



## Tman (Jan 6, 2015)

Maijah said:


> So you waited until you got lumps then you started your AI??



Well like I said I never had issues with gyno. Before so I never ran anything during cycles!!  But now this is my first time experiencing with gyno!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2015)

Adex always worked for me in the past...

I used to get lumps under the right nipple all the time..not so much anymore


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 7, 2015)

The aromasin and nolva should be fine. If not, it is pretty easy to find a letro protocol with a Google search.


----------



## Tman (Jan 7, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Adex always worked for me in the past...
> 
> I used to get lumps under the right nipple all the time..not so much anymore


Cool thanks bud..


----------



## Tman (Jan 7, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Adex always worked for me in the past...
> 
> I used to get lumps under the right nipple all the time..not so much anymore


Cool thanks bud..


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 7, 2015)

Once again, DO NOT RUN letro for gyno reversal.
SERMs have been clinically proven more efficient than AIs at reversing gyno, without the risk of crushing your E2 like letro most likely will.
Raloxifene is more effective than Tamox but if nolva is all you have run it @ 40mg/D for one week then 20mg until the lump totally subsides.


----------



## Tman (Jan 7, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> Once again, DO NOT RUN letro for gyno reversal.
> SERMs have been clinically proven more efficient than AIs at reversing gyno, without the risk of crushing your E2 like letro most likely will.
> Raloxifene is more effective than Tamox but if nolva is all you have run it @ 40mg/D for one week then 20mg until the lump totally subsides.



Yeah, LETRO is killer I hear .. ok I'll bump up nolva up to 40mg then to 20mg.. where can I get a hold of rolaxifene?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 7, 2015)

Tman said:


> Yeah, LETRO is killer I hear .. ok I'll bump up nolva up to 40mg then to 20mg.. where can I get a hold of rolaxifene?



Most RC comps carry it, or you can try online pharmacies.
If your gyno is at a very early stage Nolva should do the trick though.


----------



## Tman (Jan 9, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> Most RC comps carry it, or you can try online pharmacies.
> If your gyno is at a very early stage Nolva should do the trick though.


OK have question I'm concerned but not like most people I've been running nolva an aromasin  40mg of nolva an 20mg aromasin ed.. can I switch the aromasin with adex an leave nolva but bump it down back to 20mg ..and maybe do .25 -.50mg rod. .? What you fellas think..? Thanks


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 9, 2015)

Get a good bra brother.......you are gonna need it.


----------



## Tman (Jan 9, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Get a good bra brother.......you are gonna need it.



Lol.. I'm shooting g for double d's


----------



## DF (Jan 9, 2015)

I get lumps every cycle.  It's really not a big deal they go away after the cycle is done.


----------



## 502 (Jan 9, 2015)

personally adex (or the adex I have) doesn't help me much with e2. I've gotten lumps running it 2 cycle now. Ordered some aromasin from a rc and it got rid of it and i'm good now. My adex could be bunk too though. I've ran it as high as 2mg a day.


----------



## Tman (Jan 10, 2015)

502 said:


> personally adex (or the adex I have) doesn't help me much with e2. I've gotten lumps running it 2 cycle now. Ordered some aromasin from a rc and it got rid of it and i'm good now. My adex could be bunk too though. I've ran it as high as 2mg a day.


Oh ok I see.. could be bunk .. I've got quite of bit of aromasin. .  The lump hasn't gotten any bigger or smaller .. it's been 9 days I'll give it a couple of weeks an see how it is!! 

Adex also has a lot or rebound affect to so I'm not wanting to go through that...

what protocol did you use for adex an were you running any other Serms & Anti-e


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 10, 2015)

Tman said:


> Oh ok I see.. could be bunk .. I've got quite of bit of aromasin. .  The lump hasn't gotten any bigger or smaller .. it's been 9 days I'll give it a couple of weeks an see how it is!!
> 
> Adex also has a lot or rebound affect to so I'm not wanting to go through that...
> 
> what protocol did you use for adex an were you running any other Serms & Anti-e


but is it good ?? i always worry about that but normaly my backne let's me know quick. without a.i. i break out like crazy, good a.i. and i don't even notice it.


----------



## Tman (Jan 10, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> but is it good ?? i always worry about that but normaly my backne let's me know quick. without a.i. i break out like crazy, good a.i. and i don't even notice it.



Well I'm guessings it's good .. I'm go to doc shorty to do bloods ..
But first gotta get my medical card I lost my previous one...  my luck..


----------



## 502 (Jan 11, 2015)

Tman said:


> Oh ok I see.. could be bunk .. I've got quite of bit of aromasin. .  The lump hasn't gotten any bigger or smaller .. it's been 9 days I'll give it a couple of weeks an see how it is!!
> 
> Adex also has a lot or rebound affect to so I'm not wanting to go through that...
> 
> what protocol did you use for adex an were you running any other Serms & Anti-e



I was running 1mg ed. I ran it as high as 2mg ed. I was not running any other ai or serms. I think it was bunk. Idk.. I'll just stick to aromasin from now on, I know it works for me.


----------



## Tman (Jan 15, 2015)

502 said:


> I was running 1mg ed. I ran it as high as 2mg ed. I was not running any other ai or serms. I think it was bunk. Idk.. I'll just stick to aromasin from now on, I know it works for me.



 Well after running nolva at 40mg an aromasin at 10 mg.   My lump is fading !!!! Cool


----------

